# Cits ... >  Pa TI DSP FPU prčiem, kāds ko zin ??

## Epis

Ir te kāds kas kautko varētu pastāsīt par šitiem peldošo punktu zvēriem ?? cik grūti, viegli ar vieņiem darboties ?

 es te nupat uzrakos uz šitiem C6000™ Floating-point DSPs čipiem izrādās ka viņiem cenas ir kautkā kļuvušas baigi zemās piemēram:
 TMS320C6720BRFP200 10.8$,  bet šito uz vietas nav, 
 TMS320C6722RFP200 15.2$ 

Cik paspēju izlasīt dokumentus par šiem te tad iet viņi 200Mhz clock un procima ir veseli 8 ALU   ::   tas nozime ka ar 1 instrukciju var izpildit 8 darbibas tas faktiski ir 1600Mips un ap 1000 MFLOPS   ::  neko krutaku es par tadu cenu es redzejis vel nesu, protams es agrāk bīju skatījies uz štiem, bet ka ieraudzīju viņu cenu tad intrese ātri vien pazuda tagat ka cena ir 15$ man ir parādījusies intrese  ::  + viņi ir 144pin HTQFP iepakojumā tas nozīmē ka pielodēšanaun PCB problēmas nesagādās.
es par šiem DSP pročiem sāku kautko meklēt jo gribējās redzēt kurš tad ir Viss lētākais, jaudīgākais FPU procis, un īpaši daudz to variantu nebīj, sarakstā bīj 1 NXP LPC3180 cena 9,41$(bet pie apjoma 160gab. 1 gabalu tur netirgo) un tālāk nekā vairs tik lēta ap 10-15$ īsti nebīja, uzraku arī Renesas jauno FPU proču sēriju, bet tos sāks ražot 2009.g

Cik es no dokumentiem sapratu tad šitiem pročiem nav nekādas Flash atmiņas, vai ROM līdz ar to viņi programmējās no ārējās Flash atmiņas kā fpga mikrenes, tad teorētiski sanāk kad lai tādu čipu iedarbinātu nav vajadzīgs JTAG debageris (kas noteikti maksā smuku naudu), sanāk ka viss ko vaig ir Flashatmiņa un tās programmeris manā gadījumā tā varētu būt jaunā ciklon3 plate  ::  tad man būtu Loģika  priekš visādām tur speciālajām perifērijām un priekš smagās FPU matemātikas TMS320C6722 15$ bet ja varētu nopirkt pa 10$ TMS320C6720 tad es ņemtu to  :: .  

Skatoties tālāk tad fpga vaig jo šitam DSP procim ar tām perifēijām ir tā pašvaki tur ir tikai 1 taimeris (Real-Time Interrupt Timer (RTI)) Nav nekādu ADC konvertieru, bet ir ļoti labas datu līnijas kur ātrākā ierīce ko var piespraust ir SDRAM tākā te varētu būt labs datu apmaiņas potenciāls starp fpga un DSP proci. 

Sanāk tā ka šitas DSP procis man būs tāda kā Alternatīva tam ja vaidzēs šausmīgi to peldošos punktu matemātiku.

 ko domā pārējie ?? ir vērts kautko skatīties šā DSP proča vierzienā. varbūt kāds zin ko labāku ??? 

Tikai nesākat runāt par galda datoriem un mini-ATX platēm un teikt ka jāskatās tajā virzienā.

----------


## zzz

Oi, a te viens personaazhs regulaari verveleeja par teemaam kaa FPGA visus DSP iemiida zemee, ko, jau apnikaas nedataisiitaa speeljmantinja vai rocinjas par iisu peldosho punktu uz FPGA kodeet?

----------


## Epis

Vari uzskatīt ZZZ ka pār mani nāca apskaidrība kad es ieraudzīju to DSP čipa cenu 10 un 15$ par 1GFOPU, jo nu ar 15$ vērtu fpga sasniegt tādus rādītājus nevar sanāk tā kad pilnvērtīgs FPU ALU aizņem virs 2000 Loģikām un tad var sanākt ka 1 5000loģiku fpga var dabūt ap 100MFLOP bet to var uzskatīt kā nelietderīgu resursu izmantošanu, tākā šīs loģikas priekšrocības var teikt ka neattiecās uz FPU, varbūt ka nākotnē kāda firma nomainīs parastos fiksēto punktu DSP blokus uz FPU DSP blokiem tad situācija būs savādāka, bet pagaidām kamēr tādu bloku nav jāskatās kuri ir tie lētākiem peldošo punktu proči (tādi kurus var pats uzlodēt uz lētas 2 slāņu plates kuru pats var mierīgi uztaisīt un iepogrammēt tādēļ kompja procesori šajā kategorijā neietlpst jo tos uz 2 līmeņu lētās plates uzlodēt nevar !! un par tiem es runāt negribu.

bīj tā kad lai no loģikas kautko uztaisītu viag apmēram 10-20x vairāk tranzistorus nekā ja taisa pataisno bez loģikas (uzreiz silikonā) tādēļ vienmēr čipi kas taisīti pataisno būs teorētiski lētāki,ātrāki, efektivāki, jo lai to pašu uz fpga dabūtu vaidzēs X reiz vairāk tranzistorus, tādēļ šādu sarežģitu objektu taisīšana kā FPU ALU uz loģikas nav īsti ekonomiski izdevīga, tādēļ ir tā ka lai dabūtu to 1GFLOPU uz fpga vaidzētu čipu kurš maksā virs 100$, tādēļ loģikas izmanto tur kur vaig kautko īpašu ko nevar izdarīt ar parastiem čipiem un bez peldošiem punktiem un kā jau iepriekš teicu par to ka loģika saliek parastos DSP pročus bez FPU tā tas ir jo tai pašai Lattice 3 speciāliem sysDSP blokiem var dabūt virs 3GMACS, var teikt ka tas čips saliek šito TI DSP proci (1,6GOPS) operācijās kur nav peldošie punkti, bet peldošajos punktos salikt šito nevar.  ::   tāda ir tā istenīga

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Klau epi... mani ari interese peldosais punktus pedejaja laika. Varbut zini - vai microchips ir sarazojis kaut ko ar peldoso punktu? Kas tas DSP isti ir? Cik sapratu no timekla, tad DSP galvena fica ir DMA nevis peldosa punkta darbibas.
Microchipam ir vairaki leti (zem 5$) DSP pici, bet nevienam nav peldosais punkts (vismaz nepamaniju). Bet varbut nemaz nevajag peldoso punktu, ja ir 16 vai 32 bitu dalisana un reizinasana?
Beefs

----------


## Epis

DSP ir DIgital signal Processor tam nav nekāda sakara ar DMA, DMA ir tāda kā papildus fiča kas ļauj sūtīt datus no perifērijas (piemēram UART) uz RAM atmiņu neizmantojot processoru, vardsakot to datu pārraidi veic tas DMA par atsevišķu datu līniju bez DMA to veic pats processors. 

Ir tā ka Microchipam nav neviena čipa kuram būtu peldošo punktu Hardware un tiem jaunajiem 32bit ir Single cycle multiply and divide hardware (fiksētie punkti) tas pats arī ar jauno AVR32 kur nav FPU, vispār jau ir baigi sūdīgi ka nav piemēram tāda zemā līmeņa FPU proča kas maskātu kādus 3-5$ un kuram būtu ātrums kādi 20-40MFLOPI kautvai ar 16bit FPU. 

peldošais punkts tas ir pavisam kas cits kā parasta reizināšana un dalīšana, bet vai vaig vai nevaig tas atkarīgs no veicamā uzdevuma, man tādu vajag lai veiktu precīzus matemātiskus aprēķinus.

neliels oftops:
man atkal aizgāja domas par cenu tēmu un tagat pastāstīšu  kādēļ tad fpga tagat saliek parastos(var arī saukt par ASIC tie ir tie specializētie čipi) izņemot FPU pročus,
man liekās ka ir tā ka lai izstrādātu piemēram vienu fpga čipu vaig mazāk naudas nekā kādu 8bit, 32bit parasto proci, un tas ir deļ tā kad fpga faktiski sastāv no vienveidīgiem elementiem un čipi atšķirās ar savu tilpumu, IO skaitu un ātrumu, bet parastie mikrokontrollieri ar ātrumu, perifērijām, IOskaitu līdz ar to viņu sortiments ir milzīgs līdz ar to uztaisīt vienu jaunu FPGA čipa klasi kā ciklon3 būs viennozīmi lētāk nekā izlaist kādu jaunu AVR,PIC čipa klasi. 
un vēl ir tas tehnoloģiskā processa faktors ar katru jaunāko procesu tā izstrāde kļūst ar viendārgāka (protams ražošanas izmaksas samazinās) līdz ar to ir jārežo čipi daudz daudz lielākos apjomos lai segtu tās izstrādes izmaksas un fpga čipiem tad sasniegt šos apjomus būs vieglāk gan dēļ sortimenta mazuma, gan arī dēļ tā ka der vissam (izņemot FPU kā noskaidrojās), savkārt mikrenēm ir savi specifiskie lauki ko nosaka viņu perifēriju klāsts, un tā ir tāda ļoti šaura specializēšanās un pārāk šauri specializējoties palielinās risks, kā šitas TI DSP čips viņs izņemot FPU matemātiku nekam citam neder, jo nav nekādu baigo perifēriju tajā mikreņu klasē ir specializētāki čipi, bet atkal viņi taisīti tieši kādai konkrētai lietai, tākā citam izņemot to vairs nav ekonomiski izmantot tādu čipu, var paņemt kautko labāku un lētāku

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Toties fpga cipsu nav grutak programet? Ka ir epi? Vot parastam mikronkontorlierim es uzrakstu include usart.h un vel divas rindinas un man jau ir seriala komunikacija? Cik daudz ir jaraksta fpga cipam? Saproti ... ja jaraksta ir 4 stundas vairak, tad 4 stundas var nopelnit 20Ls, kas ir jau vesela cupa ube mikroshemu ar super navarotiem...  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Ar fpga iekomunicēt caur UARTu ar iekšējo fpga proci ir tik pat vienkārši jo ir gatavās perifērijas kuras ar drag and drop interfeisu uzsviežam uz procesora uzģenerējam sistēmu un tad programmatūras daļā pievinojam tos bibloteku failus un kodējam(būs kādreiz jāuztaisa bilžu tutorials lai jūs pārliecinātos ka tas patiešām ir tik viegli),  tas process aizņem pāris minūtes vairāk kamēr sistēma uzģenerēsies ja sūdīgs kompis tad var arī pus stunda paiet, un iekš fpga tu vari procim piesleģt kautvai 10 UARTus. faktiski parastās proča perifērijas nav jātaisa tās jau ir gatavas, bet var arī taisīt savas unikālās un tad var aiziet diena, nedēļa pat mēnesis kamēr uztaisīsi loģiku tādu kuru var piekabināt procim. 

piemēram ja tev Beef vaidzēs Quadratūrā enkodera dekoderi tad varēsi meklēt čipu kuram būs tāda perifērija, paveiksies ja atadīsi kādu modeli ko māki prorgammēt, ja nē tad vaidzēs ņemt kādu citu kuru vēl nēsi iemācījies programmēt un tad paies labākajā gadījumā mēnesis. ar fpga tā lieta ir vienkārši atrisināma.

Dēļ šīm automātiskajiem sistēmu ģenerātoriem daudzi arī pāriet uz fpga jo lai kautko uztaisītu loģika vairs nav jākodē, tas ir apmēram tā ka iej veikalā izvēlies ko vaig un tad kodē ar C.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kas ir tie procesori? Kas vinus razo? Philipsam ir ARM9, kuram ari ir 200mhz un FPU. Kur tos verkus vispar var dabut un ar kadu interfeisu tos programe? Skiet, ka atri vajag kaut ko jaudigu ar FPU...

----------


## efi

> Skiet, ka atri vajag kaut ko jaudigu ar FPU...


 Ja vajag jaudīgu un ar FPU, tad var līdzēt piemēram TC1166 - Infineon.

http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/services ... ds_v02.pdf

----------


## Epis

> Ja vajag jaudīgu un ar FPU, tad var līdzēt piemēram TC1166 - Infineon.


 Es šitos arī bīju googlā atradis tikai neieliku jo digikey.com cena bīja šausmīgi liela TC1161-128F66HL AA  -- 30$  ::  bīj modeļi kas maksāja 16,5$ bet tā bīja vairuma cena ka pērk virs 1000gab.  



> Kas ir tie procesori? Kas vinus razo? Philipsam ir ARM9, kuram ari ir 200mhz un FPU. Kur tos verkus vispar var dabut un ar kadu interfeisu tos programe? Skiet, ka atri vajag kaut ko jaudigu ar FPU...


 tas par ko es tagat fanoju ir TI (Texas Instruments)  
šeit links uz  TMS320C6722 proča lapu:
http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/p ... 6722b.html
šeit Digikey.com links kur tas lētais procis maksā 15$ (mazumā) 
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSea ... 6-19448-ND

Par programmēšanu īsti man nav skaidrs kā to dara, bet ir apruvena nojauta un tā ir tāda kad šim TI procim nav Flash atmiņas līdz ar to programma jāraksta ārējā atmiņā un tad atliek izdomāt veidu kā to flashatmiņu ieprogrammēt, es to varētu izdarīt caur FPGA mikreni, tai programmeri pats var uzlodēt un tad ielādējot iekšā kodu kas caur USB FTDI čipu programmēs paralēlo flash var flasha atmiņā programmu sarakstīt (gan fpga programmu, gan arī proča programmu), noteikti ka var to atmiņu saprogrammēt arī no paša DSP čipa vienīgi tad vaidzēs pirkt kādu JTAG debbugeri. 

Es te arī vienā rakstā par mazajiem processoriem lasīju ka ir tā kad pat tempertūras mērītājam kur parasti izmanto 8 bit mikreni ar 10bit ADC būtu vajadzīgi tie peldošie punkti, jo tie grādi parasti tiek izteikti ar kādiem pāris cipariem aiz komata (2 cipari) un tad lai to visu uztaisītu tagat programmerim ir jādara tas programmiski, bet šitā FPU lieta programmiski aizņem šausmīgi daudz proča ciklus, faktiski sanāk ka procis to vien dara kā rēķina vienu peldošo punktu darbību visu laiku, man tā liekās baigā proča jaudas šķiešana, varēja tač uztaisīt uz kādiem 90nm vienu peldošo punktu AVR16FPU mikreņu sēriju kuras būtu gan 8pin DIp iepakojumos gan arī lielos vārdsakot tāds sortiments kā parastiem AVR, varu derēt ka būtu pieprasījums, jo kuram ta patīk čakarēties ar tiem kodu palagiem. es būtu gatavs maksāt 2x vairāk par tādu AVR16FPU vai AVR8bitu ar 16bit FPU hardware ALU un šādu AVR es noteikti ka izmantotu savā SMD krāsnī tempertūras mērīšanai, jo pagaidām visu FPU matemātiku darīja kompis (priekš vizualizēšanas).

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi! To rakstu ari es lasiju, un tur bija gan kaut kas cits rakstits!  ::  Tur bija rakstits, ka ta butu baiga procesora jaudas skiesana, ja FPU procesoram vajadzetu nodarboties ar temperaturas rekinasanu, kas pateretu labi ja 0.1% ta jaudas!

Klau, a nav tadi procesori ar FPU, kuriem flash atminas un parasta atmina ir jau iebuveta ieksa? Es saprotu, kas tas ir BAIGI kruti taisit BAIGO shemu ar atminas blokiem un flashku, kura ielade visu programu atmina un tad palaiz procesoru un ta talak, bet prieks mana projektinja tas TOCHNA buus overkills!  :: 

EDIT: jaa... Epja TExas instuments chips ir nudien jaudigs. 350MHZ FPu DSP un 256KB RAM un 380KB ROM! FOORSHI! Bet nav flashkas.. tas nozime, ka vajag areju mikrokontrolieri un Flash atminu, kas pie startesanas iegruzi taja mikroshema datus ieksa! No otras puses TC1165 ir flash atmina pasam, bet tas ir kadas 3x vajaks un RAM ir tikai 60KB. Principa man ar to pietiktu.. tikai tas cenas.
Klau, elfi, tu njemies ar sitajiem procesoriem? Moska tev kads ir aizkeries, vai var pa leto dabut un vari pastastit, ka vinu programet?

Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Klau Epi! Tiem Texas instruments ir ari citi modelji ar FPU. Piemeram sitas te
http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/p ... 28332.html
un tam ir ari Flash atmina! Tikai nevaru atras, kur nopirkt.. :/
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Ā nebīju pamanījis ka tā ROM atmiņa ir tik liela 384K-byte tas ir 3MB un tad sanāk ka no šitās ROM arī palaiž programmu un sanāk ka nevaig nekādu ārējo Flash atmiņu ja nu vienīgi grib kādus datus saglabāt, un priekš tam var nopirkt SPI flash atmiņu pa kādiem 2 $ un lieta darīta. 
vienīgi tagat sanāk ka lai TI čipu palaistu vaig kautkādu JTAG programmeri lai to ROM ieprogrammētu  ::  

Nu jā viņiem Ti ir visādi tie DSP čipi, bet kopējā problēma ir tāda ka nopirkt ta viņus nevar  ::  

par to ARM9 ta tas ir pa 1 gabalu nopārkams Mouser.com shopā 
LPC3180FEL320-S maksā 15.1$  vienīgi tam čipam iepakojums ir Riebīgs LFBGA320 tam pitch ir 0,5mm tas nozīmē ka lai kādu lodi izvilktu vaig 0,1mm celiņu  ::  (manai BGA ir 1mm pitch un 0,25mm ceļš der).

----------


## Epis

man beidzot pieleca par to kas tad īsti ir tas TI ROM šeit citāts no sprs277c pdf.dokumenta kur ir ROM apraksts.




> The ROM
> contains an on-chip bootloader, a full-feature version of the DSP/BIOS™ operating system, an optimized
> math library (FastRTS), and a library of commonly used DSP functions (DSPLIB). Having features of a
> robust real-time operating system and common math and DSP functions present in the ROM gives the
> user application access to this functionality without absorbing the code size overhead within the
> application code


 baigi kruta tas nozīmē ka visādas matemātikas funkcijas, un arī BIOS,RTOS un vēl viskautkas jau ir ieprogrammēts ROM atmiņā un atliek tikai izsaukt viņas ar C un lieta darīta  ::  un cik saprotu tā ROM atmiņa strādā ļoti ātri (nebremzē proča darbību kā tas ir ar Flash atmiņu.

un šeit ir BootLoader režimi kas ieslēdzās no ārējiem IO piniem, tātad tas nozīmē to ka tā iekšējā ROM atmiņa jau ir saprogrammēta un čips ir jāpalaiž no ārienes un to var izdarīt ar kādu 2$ lēto SPI flash atmiņu  ::  (un tad programmu vaidzēs tikai ierpogrammēt tajā SPI flashā, līdz ar to vaig tikai uztaisīt SPI flash atmiņas programmeri (kas var būt jebkura mikrene, pat atmega8  ::  kas programmēs caur kompja COM portu piemēram, vai USB ar FTDI čipu. karoči snāk ka nav vajadzīgi nekādi dārgie JTAG programmeri  :: 
[attachment=0:1yoayum0]TI_DSP_BootLoader.JPG[/attachment:1yoayum0] 

Jo vairāk par šito TI zvēru uzinu jo krutāka viņa liekās.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi! Es kludijos - ARM9 ir arhitektura, ko var atrast daudzu kompaniju produktos. Tas procesors lpc3180 ir labs, bet vinam NAV flash atminas. Development kits maksa 500$. Diezgan liels cipars patiesiba.
Nav jau gruti uztaisit plati, kur mikrokontorlieries sakuma ieprograme to lpc3180 no kaut kadas SD atminas kartes vai ka tamlidzigi. Problema ir ta no neka sakt un saprast, kas un ka ir jadara!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Epi! Es kludijos - ARM9 ir arhitektura, ko var atrast daudzu kompaniju produktos. Tas procesors lpc3180 ir labs, bet vinam NAV flash atminas. Development kits maksa 500$. Diezgan liels cipars patiesiba.
> Nav jau gruti uztaisit plati, kur mikrokontorlieries sakuma ieprograme to lpc3180 no kaut kadas SD atminas kartes vai ka tamlidzigi. Problema ir ta no neka sakt un saprast, kas un ka ir jadara! 
> Beefs


 tas jau ir vienīgais no visas ARM9 arhitektūras pročiem kam ir tas FPU hardware. un tas arī ir vienīgais processora modelis no visiem NXP arm9 kas tur ir tākā salīdzinājumā TI ir čupa ar tiem High end DSP FPU pročiem, tākā tur ir no kā izvēlēties, tākā ja nākotnē cenas kritīs un varbūt ka digikey storā parādīsies ka ir piejams tas visslētākais 10$ FPU procis tad vispār būs super  ::  

man liekās ka to minī BGA plati būs grūti dabūt gatavu un maksās viņa dārgi, 0,1mm celiņu Latvijā es pat nezinu kas var uztaisīt un ja taisīs ta cenas būs ap 100Ls, viss letākais variants kā tikt pie īsta FPU zvēra ir ņemt to TI dsp čipu 144 EQFP pakā kur plate maksās 18Ls  ::  faktiski sanāk tik pat cik viena Fpga +plate.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Davai EPI! Tu panem noperc pariti. Ja iemacisies vinus programet un palaist un pastastisi ari parejajiem (man), tad es tev samaksasu par tiem procesoriem un pats 2vu panemsu savam vajadzibam (nu, ja tipa tu esi nopircis 4, tad es tev samaksaju par 4, bet 2vi paliek tev pasam).
Ko saki?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

EPI! Pirms keries pie Texas Instruments, uzmet aci renesas produktiem. Viniem ir SH-4 4a un sha-2 fpu serijas, ar fpu. Un ir ari flash ieksha, bet es vel nesmu spejis noorienteties vinu produktu klasta, bet liekas, ka dzeki ir BAIGI krutie!

----------


## Epis

Nu jā Renesai arī ir čupa ar pročiem kuriem ir FPU dzinējs es tagat apskatot SuperH RISC engine Family izrakstīju 3 grupas kurām ir FPU:
SH7780 series
SH7750
SH7260 

viss lēnākā skatoties pēc viņu Roadmap proču grafika ta viss švakākais sanāk ka būtu SH7260 

un klikšķinot uz SH7260 atverās jauns grafiks kur mazjaudīgākais FPU procis ir SH7261 (120Mhz) 
būs jāpaskatās kas ir ar blakus esošajiem SH7201. un vai šie proči tirgojās kautkur.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Viniem vel ir R32C/118 serija, kuri maksa ~12$, bet es neavru saprast, vai vini jau ir pardosana, vai vel under development. Lai nu ka, man liekas, ka tie ir tieshi tie, kurus es velos!
R32C/118 un te ari raksts. http://edageek.com/2007/06/13/r5f64186nfb-r5f64186dfb/
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Viniem vel ir R32C/118 serija, kuri maksa ~12$, bet es neavru saprast, vai vini jau ir pardosana, vai vel under development. Lai nu ka, man liekas, ka tie ir tieshi tie, kurus es velos!
> R32C/118 un te ari raksts. http://edageek.com/2007/06/13/r5f64186nfb-r5f64186dfb/
> Beefs


 Digikeyā tādi vēl nav nopērkami iespējams ka tos var dabūt tikai kā samplus. 

nu tie pārējie Renesas SH proči ir baigi dārgie lētākais kas digikeyā bīj ar FPU gāja pa 26$  un tas ir 72612R tālāk 7750 maksāja 34$ un 7260 50$, tas ir šausmīgi dārgi. 

es nezinu vai ir vērts gaidīt to renesas lēto R32C/118, drīzāk atrāk varētu sagaidīt TMS320C6720BRFP200 kas digikeyā maksā 10$  tikai rāda NonStock un es ieliku daudzumu 1 un parādīja Ship Date Estimate   2/16/2008 tākā ja tagat šito rezervētu tad pēc 2 nedēļām iespējams ka atkuģotu, bet nu pirms kautko pirkt vēl ir tā programma jāiemēģina un jāapskatās vai tās free evaluation versijas ģenerē programmējamos kodus !
cik esu sekojis līdzi kādu firmu jaunu produktu izlaišanas ātrummiem ta no brīža ka presē pažiņo ka ir kautkas jauns kā minimums paiet 1 gads līdz reāli shopos kautkas ir nopērkams mazos daudzumos,

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Viens ir uzrakstit programu tam texas procesoram, bet otrs ir, ka tev vel vajag saprast, kadai bus jaizskatas pashai vienkarshakajai shemai ar blinking leds. Shini gadijuma tur bus vismaz tas procesors, kaut kada sd atmina un microprocesors (neskaitot pretestibas, kristalu un kondensatorus). Nu, ka ir Epi? Pirksi to procesoru vai nee? Davai tev chelengs... izkod sito padarisanu nedelas laika ta, lai varetu piedavat minimalo sleguma shemu un ka ieprogramet un palaist un es tad izmaksashu paris samplus, ar kuriem tu varetu kaut ko darit!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

BTW, vai tu jau esi iecekojis uM-FPU v3.1? Tas ir FPU procesors, kuru interfaco ar SPI. Interesanti, kas ir rakstits zem ta papirisha (droshgvien uz kada atmela bazets).
Man vajag pavilkt ~30 000 FPU operaciju sekunde, ieskaitot SIN un SQRT. Ar tadu procesoru tas butu principa iespejams, ja vins ir atrs (4MHZ spi principa varetu pavilkt sito), bet no otras puses.. ja tas darbojas ar parastajiem 8bit fpu software, tad varbut pietiks ar software fpu? Tu kaut ko zini par to operaciju atrumu uz 8 bitu procesora? Es domaju laist PICu uz 11MIPS. Sanak apmeram 360 operaciju uz vienu Floating Point instrukcijui.

----------


## Epis

es to brīnumu esu arī skatījies viņš ir tāds padārgs ap 19$ par to Dill8 kāju brīnumu.
nu priekš 30 000 FPU sekundē nekādi PICi un 8 bitu sīkie strunti nederēs, pat fiksēto punktu 32bit ARM7,9 bez FPU 30 000 operācijas nepavilks tur bez FPU hardware neiztikt. šādu ātrumu var dabūt ar fpga FPU hardware accelerātoru viens tāds iet ar ap 25Mflopiem (xilinx microblaze procis kopā ar FPU un aizņem ap 2500cels iekš spartan3x fpga) manējam procim viņš liekās klāt un tad FPU~ 2000 loģikas + pats procis kopā sanāk pie 3500loģikas, bet nu tie ir evaluation kodoli licenze ir jāpērk, a tiem pročiem kas ir Open sorce šādu FPU piekabināmu nav. man priekš tā CNC trajektorijas ģenerātora vaidzētu kādus ~100 Mflopus  ::  lai tās fizikas formulas rēķinātu.

Nu šito shēmu varētu izkost un es jau zinu to ka papildus mikrkontrollierus uz plates nevaig, tur būs tikai TI procis un SPI flash atmiņa, un tad vaidzētu izlaist SPI līnijas uz kādu 10pin JTAG stila konektoru kur galā vaidzētu tad uztaisīt to SPI atmiņas programmeri iespējams ka pagooglējot var atrast kādus gatavus kodus, lai gan diez vai ir jēga kādus kodus meklēt jo tādu kodu uztaisīt varētu uz tās pašas SMD krāsns koda pamata kur jau ir RS232 komunikācija inicializēta atliek tikai nosūtīt datus uz SPI un lieta darīta. 

Ar detaļu pirkšanu ir tā ka man tagat nav neko daudz detaļas ko sūtīt no digikey, iespējams ka vēlāk pēc pāris nedēļām parādīsies, ka salodēsu jauno C3 plati jo man atnāca pa 3 fpga vairāk un lai tās uzliktu uz plates pietrūkst detaļu (detaļas ir tikai 3 plašu komplektiem. 
būtu labi ja kāds cits varētu pie sava sūtījuma piesvies man kādus 2vus TIDSP'čipus + 2vus SPI flash, jo sūtot vienus pašus pa ceļu daudz jāmaksā. 
tākā ja pērku es tad tad tas stabili nenotiks tuvāko 2 nedēļu laikā (pie tam tā lētā 10$ mikrene iespējams ka būs tikai ap 16 febrāri tākā jebkurā gadījumā ir jāgaida)

----------


## zzz

Slims cilveecinsh tu epi vienkaarshi esi.

Tu vispaar speej pamatot nakuja tev "vajag" floating point? 32 bitu fikseeta komata aritmeetika prieksh cnc robota vadiibas ir pietiekama atliektiem galiem (ja tev nepielec kaadeelj, tad paskaidroju, pienjemsim, tev ir 1 metru garas sliedes. 32 bitu mainiigais sho 1 metru apraksta ar precizitaati zem 1 NANOMETRA! <- atbilstoshaa dzelziishu precizitaate tev buus reiziites simttuukstosh mazaaka)

Dead Beef , tu jau nu arii apdomaa vai tev tieshaam tik dikti vajag peldosho punktu. sinuss un kvadraatsakne veel nebuut nemaz uzreiz nenoziimee ka nu tik uzreiz peldoshais punkts vajadziigs. Paardomaam apluuri CORDIC algoritmus.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

tiko palaidu eksperimentu. Realu skaitlu reizinasana ~250 instrukcijas un sinus apmeram 16 reizes vairak... :/
ka jau rekinaju, ja gribu pie 11mipiem vismaz 30 000 floating operacijas, tad uz operaciju sanak 330 operacijas, ar ko, skiet, ka bus par isu. Vai nu jadoma, ka optimizet vai jaskatas cita virziena.
zzz - paldies par noradi. Paskatisos, kas tas corde ir. man jau ari liekas, ka daudz ko var izdarit ari ar realiem skaitliem.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Labi Epi.. Man laikam to FPU padarisanu nevajadzes. Domaju, ka laiks pariet uz 32bit procesoriem... un ta ka maitas Microchip vel nav palaidusi produkcija, tad laikam neatliek nekas cits, ka Atmel!  ::  Un konkretak sis modelis - AT32UC3A1128. Atmina 128K Flash, SRAM 64Kb. Un pats galvenais - 32 biti! Float tips ir 32 bitu mainigais ar 23 bitiem mantisai, 8 bitiem exponentei un 1 zimes bits. Jaukums ir tads, ka ar 32bit veselo skaitlu saskaititaju/reizinataju/dalitaju, kas ir ieksa taja atmela, ir iespejams uzrakstit LOTI atru floating point emulaciju. Piemeram - pedldoso punktu reizinasana aiznemtu ZEM 10 darbibam. Verkis darbojas ar 80DMIPS vai 66mhz frekvenci un ari SIN un COS izmantojot lookup var izrekinat ar 2 reizinasanam un 2 saskaitisanam, kas butu zem 40 darbibam un TAS IR KRUTA!!! 
Es tev ari iesaku paskatities saja virziena. Tam atmelam ir flash atmina un daudzi te jau mak stradat ar atmel, tapec bus daudz vienkarsak. Rupji runajot, tas ir vismaz 1 MFLOPs, kas ir VAIRAK ka pietiekami tam, kas man ir vajadzigs un man liekas, ka ari tavam vajadzibam ar 1 MFLOPU bus atliku likam!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Velns.. tie atrakie modeli bus pieejami tikai julija..
Nekas.. letakos var dabut jau TAGAD!

----------


## Epis

Atradu tādu labu linku kur var redzēt cik sarežģita ir to peldošo puntu operācijas tur ir saskaitīšana un atņemšana, ja to veic ar bināri, tur ir uzzīmēta loģika un tāds interaktīvās Java animācijas, kas rāda kā notiek darbības  ::  

http://tima-cmp.imag.fr/~guyot/Cours/Op ... lottan.htm

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi, ja jau ir hardwarisks muliplayers 32 bitiem, tad tas ir daudz vienkarsak. Pietiek saskaitit exponentes un pareizinat mantisas. Attiecigi, exponentu saskaitisana ir viens AND un viens ADD. mantisu rezinasana ir 2vi AND un 1 MUL. Ja ir 8 bitu procesors, tad gan tas ir DAUDZ sarezigtak. Tas iziet vai nu uz 24 24bitu saskaitisanam, kas ir ka minimums 24 x 3 + vel vismaz 24 bitu shiftam! Karoce - es tulin njemsu no digikeja tos modelus, kas tur ir pieejami un kuriem ship date ir 2/4/2008 (atksiriba no parejajiem, kuriem ir 13/7/200 :: , tapec padoma, vai tev ari pariti nevajag! Ka jau tev teicu - uz tiem procesoriem bus stabili 1MFLOP

----------


## Epis

kas tev tie par tik maziem cipariem uz peldošo punktu operācijām, man skatoties sava fpga proča FPU hardware manuālajā ir grafiks attēltos kur var redzēt cik ātri iet Hardware un software un hardware ir  ātrāks par tik % 
Addition 21 x
Subtraction 18 x
Multiplication 27 x
Division 15 x

kautkā tā ar, iespējams ka tie dati manai ciklon3 būs savādāki, jāapskatās kā ir ar LPC2101 proča soft FPU ātrumu.

Es parasto proci (bez FPU) pirkt netaisos jo man jau ir nopirkts ~3,3$ NXP LPC2101 70Mipi pirku dēļ ADC konvertiera  :: .

----------


## malacis

> Klau Epi! Tiem Texas instruments ir ari citi modelji ar FPU. Piemeram sitas te
> http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/p ... 28332.html
> un tam ir ari Flash atmina! Tikai nevaru atras, kur nopirkt.. :/
> Beefs


 Šie ir vēl tikai TMX variants - tas nozīmē nedabeigts ražošanai. Taču nopirikt var digikejā (ups, patreiz izbeigušies). Pieejams arī eval kits no paša TI. Šo sēriju es izmantoju jau kopš tās radīšanas kādus 10 gadus atpakaļ (reku ciltstēvs), jo kā kulaks uz acs der uz čipa esošās perifērijas.

----------


## Epis

atradu vienā forumā nelielu FPU statistiku par to cik ātri iet ARM7TDMI kodoli salīdzinot ar cietiem :



> Cycles
> ARM, keil complier 32 bit floats, typical cycles
> add 53
> sub 53
> mul 48
> div 224
> sqrt 439
> log 435
> 
> ...


 Diez vai būs kāds testus veicis priekš tā AVR32 proča. ja tev beet ir tā AVR32 compileris tad pamēģini pamodelēt cik ciklus vaidzēs ar standarta FPU bibloteku, uztaisi tādu tabuliņu lai var salīdzināt kas labāks  ::  
Baigi sūdīgi tas ka kvadrātsaknes vilkšana aizņem 439 ciklus  ::  un dalīšana tā ir tā īstā sāpe ar to dalīšanu un kvadrātsakni, gribētu redzēt cik ātri ar šito tiek galā TMS320C6720 ar FPU.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Dalisana nav nekada sape, ja tev ir hardware 32 bitu dalitajs pieejams! Un kvadratsaknes rekinasanai var izmantot optimizetu sqrt ar table lookup un dabut tiesam labu rezultatu.

----------


## Epis

Kā tam AVR32 ar programmātoriem, to tev noteikti ka vaidzēs arī pirkt diez vai derēs pašlodētais AVR programmeris, vai tomēr der ? 

Es nekādus parastos čipus pirkt netaisos ir sevišķi pa tādu naudu 12.26$ man tas liekās ļoti dārgi, salīdzinot par to pašu naudu var paņemt to TI DSP zvēru + viņam SPI flash atmiņu kopā sanāk tik pat, bet zato 1GFLOPS vai arī ja neizmanto FPU tad ir 1600 MIPS vienā ciklā izpilda 8   ::   instrukcijas padomā kāds TI ir pārākums pār šito AVR32, tas pat tuvu nestāv, bet maksā tik pat, labi AVR ir iekšējā Flash + ADC, bet vienalga man ir tāda sajūta ka tiek nenormāli pārmaksāts. tad var pateikt tā ka divi LPC2101 kopā 6,64$ izdarīs vairāk darba nekā viens lētākais AVR32 un ietaupīsi 6$  ::  + būs 2 ADC konvertieri katrs var skriet pie 2msps(overclock ar samazinātu izšķirtspēju), tākā nu man vienkārši pēc loģikas roka neceļās pirkt to AVR32, faktiski tagat sanāk tā ka ja es pērku kādu mikreni kas maksātu pie un virs 10$ tad vienīgā izvēle kas ir ir TI zvērs, vai fpga, ja vaig lētumu tad 3,3$ ARM7, vai kādu Stelaris 2$ nabag proci(viņam perifērijas ir tika daudz cik vienas rokas pirksti (praktiski necik) tik pliku proci redzējis vēl nebīju(tādēļ ir tik lēts (vairumā iet pa 1$)).

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jā, bet parēķini naudas izteiksmē laiku, ko tu tērēsi TI apgūšanai un ko tā AVR. Es arī labprāt iemācītos kodēt un taisīt shēmas ar šitik jaudīgu procesoru, bet LAIKS.. Jau tā esmu iztērējis ap 7 stundām rokoties netā un meklējot šitos procesorus. Naudas izteiksmē tie ir vairāki 10miti latu! (nevis dolāru).
Es pirkšu JTAG programatoru par 25$ ebajā! Ja ir kaut kas labāks, tad dodiet ziņu un ātri!
Epi, es skatos, ka tev ir DAUDZ laika, tāpēc es nudien novērtēšu, ja tu tiešām iegādāsies to procesoru, uztaisīsi kādu shēmu un pastāstīsi arī mums pārējajiem!
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Man no sākuma jāizdomā kā tam 200Mhz procim datus barot iekšā tādā ātrumā, izksatās ka pie 100Mhz ātrumiem būs problēmas ar plates taisīšanu, un projektēšanu, kā tur īsti ir es gribu noskaidrot tajā jaunajā topikā sadaļā Pamācības par Impedence.
Es domāju tā ka izmantojot visus ciparu Float tipa būs viss mazākās problēmas programmu taisot, nebūs jāpiepūlē lieki smadzenes domājot par tiem cipariem, un vairāk tad varēs koncentrēties uz patiešām svarīgām lietām (formulām, programmas plūsmai utt.) tas apmēram būs tāpat kā rakstīt programmu uz kompja iekš Visual studijas 2005 principā es pat verētu no sākuma uzcept koncept kodu tur izsimulēt ar visādiem grafikiem, skaitļiem un tad pataisno iekšā procī un miers, vienīgi nav vēl īsti skaidrs vai tā viss patiešām būs.
Es tagat palaidu beidzot savu Nios II proča hardwere JTAG debbugeri iekš pašas IDE programmas es tagat C kodu varu debago iekš FPGA, pirmstam es izmantoju speciālu programmu kur varēja Asm kodu tikai debaggot pa instrukcijām, domāku kautkad šonedēļ apskatīties kā īsti ir ar tām Float bilbotekām tur ir un cik instrukcijas viņas patērē.

Tam stelaris 50Mhz ir Hardware divide nu jā un lētākais maksā tik lēti kā 8bit mikrene pie 2,1$ bet jau normāls procis iet pa 4-5$. 
ar što daomāju ka varēsi dabūt ap 1Mflopu (tev pietiks) un galvenais nebūsi pārmaksājis  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Gribētos pajautāt - kas ir tas kritērijs, kas nosaka, ka mikrene līdz 10$ ir ļoti lēta, bet virs 15-20$- nenormāli dārga? It sevišķi, ja ņem vērā ka projekts kurā šamā varētu strādāt ir 2000 līdz 10'000$ vērts? Pie tam apjoms mērāms 1-5 gab, nevis 1000 vai 10'000. Kāda problēma izvēlēties tieši to mikreni, kas tehniski atbilst uzdevuma nosacījumiem, nevis čakarēties meklējēt ne pārāk derīgu, bet par 1 vai 2$ lētāku variantu...?

----------


## Epis

Laikam es sapratu kādēļ tas AVR32 modelis ir tik dārgs, viņai ir full-speed (12 Mbps) USB 2.0, un citiem modeļiem vēl arī ir 10/100 Ethernet MAC vienīgi laikam viņiem paša PHY nav ir tikai MAC ar MII or RMII interface to the physical layer(PHY). 
un laikam arī iekšējais Core voltage ģenerātors sanāk single supply 3,3V mikrene tas arī ir pozitīvi.
nu jā ko tur teikt čipi ar šādām perifērijām maksā  jau pie 10$




> Gribētos pajautāt - kas ir tas kritērijs, kas nosaka, ka mikrene līdz 10$ ir ļoti lēta, bet virs 15-20$- nenormāli dārga? It sevišķi, ja ņem vērā ka projekts kurā šamā varētu strādāt ir 2000 līdz 10'000$ vērts? Pie tam apjoms mērāms 1-5 gab, nevis 1000 vai 10'000. Kāda problēma izvēlēties tieši to mikreni, kas tehniski atbilst uzdevuma nosacījumiem, nevis čakarēties meklējēt ne pārāk derīgu, bet par 1 vai 2$ lētāku variantu...?


 Varu tiekt tikai pa sevīm, un tagad šajā topikā tie ir FPU veiktspēja, un Komunicēšanās ātrums(sekundāra loma, bet svarīga) pārējais ir mazsvarīgs un vēl skatos tikai uz tām mikrenēm kurām iepakojums ir tāds ka var to plati uztaisīt tātad der BGA(1mm pitch) un visi TQFP iepakojumi, neder microBGA(0,5mm pitch) un šeit ir viena mikrene kas tādā pakā tirgojās tā ir tā LPC3180 kuru no saraksta izslēdzu tieši pakas dēļ.

Par pareizo mikrenes izvēli savam projektam ir tā, ka vēl tie tehniskie parametri nav līdz galam zināmi, ir protams jau redzamas iezīmes kādā virzienā tas viss iet, bet par to varēs tikai runāt ka būs reāli uztaisīts tas stand alone motion kontrollieris, ja kāds nav aizmirsis tad pašā sākumā es sāku ar PIC16F628 ātri sapratu ka ar to ir pa maz un ķēros Atmegai128, un arī pēc kādiem 3-4 mēnešiem bīj pa maz un tad Fgpa un tagat redzot ka fpga ar FPU švaki iet ir doma pielikt klāt FPU čipu aizpildot trūkstošo lauku. 
un es tagat tā priekšlaicīgi jau paskatos kas notiek FPU čipu lauciņā, lai tad kad vaidzētu nebūtu tā ka neko nezinu, un tagat ir brīvs laiks ka nav īsti ko darīt, jo fpga jaunā PCB vēl nav uzražota. 
un pēdējo 2 gadu laikā es uz visādām mikrenēm, elektroniku jau kādus 1000$ esu iztērējis un kā paši redzat ir tikai radies priekštats par to kas ir kas.

----------


## zzz

Nu nemelo jau daragusha epi, tavas probleeminjas ar atmegu ceelaas, pirmaart, no ekstreemi pornograafiskaam sopljaam ar kuraam tu vinju biji salodeejis, otrkaart, no atsaldeeta mazohisma par katru cenu kodeet vinju pa tiiro asembleraa.

----------


## Epis

laikam pagaidām man šito Gflopa proci nevaidzēs, bet ja nu kas es zinu kur meklēt lētāko jaudīgāko 10$ Gflop čipu  ::

----------

